# lol, WTF



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2010)

For all you who don't religiously follow US news: the CIA's started a new task force to figure out how much damage was caused by the roughly 250,000 documents that WikiLeaks recently made public. Its name? The WikiLeaks Task Force (WTF).

I though this was kinda amusing.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 24, 2010)

Now whenever anyone asks me what WTF stands for, I can tell them it's the Wikileaks Task Force.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol that's pretty humerous.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 24, 2010)

This reminds me of a month ago in social studies when we were learning about the Southern Tenant Farmers' Union (STFU).


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 24, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Lol that's pretty humerous.


 
What does this have to do with an arm bone? 

Anyway, I think this is pretty humorous.


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 24, 2010)

lolwtf. 

I figured they'd be this oblivious. They could've done WLTF, I think it would've been a bit better.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2010)

The answer to their question: a hell of a lot.


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 24, 2010)

Teehee. Not too long till we see ROFLcopters in the air force.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 24, 2010)

"WTF" is FTW! Haha.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> What does this have to do with an arm bone?
> 
> Anyway, I think this is pretty humorous.


 
Did that give you a feeling of superiority or some ego boost? Totally sarcastic and unnecessary. Im on my iPod and it auto-corrected it that way. Excuse my technology for choosing the wrong word. I'll be sure to put it in time out for you.


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 24, 2010)

LOL xD


----------



## blade740 (Dec 24, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Did that give you a feeling of superiority or some ego boost? Totally sarcastic and unnecessary. Im on my iPod and it auto-corrected it that way. Excuse my technology for choosing the wrong word. I'll be sure to put it in time out for you.



Except that "humerous" isn't a word at all. You were thinking "humorous" and he was thinking "humerus". Nice try though.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 24, 2010)

My iPad corrects "humerous" to numerous. Good try.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw the thread name and thought 'I'm not opening that, probably a noob with their 1st post',
then noticed the thread starter and thought it's probably worth a look.

I'm glad I did, I haven't laughed at a computer screen like that in a while.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 24, 2010)

Wikileaks Task Force? That's HUMEROUS. ^^


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 24, 2010)

This thread sucks except for the OP.

EDIT: LOL and the post below me.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## celli (Dec 24, 2010)

Above post: HILARIOUS


----------



## riffz (Dec 24, 2010)

I think the acronym pretty much sums up the ridiculousness of the situation.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 24, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Except that "humerous" isn't a word at all. You were thinking "humorous" and he was thinking "humerus". Nice try though.


 
oh wonderful :fp
I can put myself in time out at the same time as him putting his ipod in time out.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 24, 2010)

Has nobody in here ever heard of the World Taekwondo Federation, or why are you acting like WTF (the internet one) should be the only abbreviation of its kind?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2010)

Kapusta said:


> Teehee. Not too long till we see ROFLcopters in the air force.


 
I lol'd.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Has nobody in here ever heard of the World Taekwondo Federation, or why are you acting like WTF (the internet one) should be the only abbreviation of its kind?


Mm, yeah, WTF stands for a bunch of other stuff too. There are only so many 3-letter abbreviations, after all. But this one is particularly funny because it comes from the government, who are usually pretty serious and secretive.


----------

